# Ford 3930 front weight bracket and weights



## buzzshipman (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello, I'm looking for the weight bracket for a Ford 3930. I'm also looking for the weights that go with it. I'm looking for either of these so if you have the weights that is fine or the weight bracket.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------

